# Bunch of veggies in this dish



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

It's a kielbasa and veggie cluster bleep!
LOL.. 

Sauce is made with a couple cups chicken stock and some brown sugar.. some soy and Worcestershire.. some salt and a tad ketchup.. red pepper flakes and corn starch.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

Was thinking healthy and used whole grain penne..  Was excellent stuff  .


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2017)

That looks great.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That looks great.


Need our vitamins here and there I guess.. 

Thanks :p


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Need our vitamins here and there I guess..
> 
> Thanks :p




I am a veggie lover sooo ...,.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

Did making that BBB guilt you? :D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Did making that BBB guilt you? :D


I been eating kinda good lately.. Lol


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

Me too,I had taters and corn with my pork 2 ways last night!Tomorrow night is chop night-2" thick, been in apple juice brine since noon today.


----------

